# Ladies, would you ever tell a male person your age and if you were married?



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

Ladies

Just a question, would you tell someone your age and your marital status within the first 10 minutes of meeting someone?

I went out to lunch with a saleswoman, she said to me in the car, and I quote

" I'm 36, never been married, yet" 

She was as hot as hot can be.

During lunch she kept trying to touch my arm, she sat to the left of me and my other colleagues sat around the round table.

What do you think?


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Personally i wouldnt, i mean, i might a few weeks down the road after gettin to know a person and hangin out with them, but the first 10 mins.. no.. 

Sounds to me she was flirting with you..maybe throwin hints that shes young and single..thats just my opinon.


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

She was hitting on you...coming on a little strong maybe...
I think I will start introducing myself Hi- I'm 28 and already divorced, no kids, just cats- lots and lots of cats:cat: meow... kidding...


----------



## southern_gal (Aug 20, 2009)

She was hitting on you and bragging about how good she looks for her age (or telling you how desperate she is). I would never do that but have had men ask me the same thing in a work environment and it makes things uncomfortable for me and all the other people around!


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

If I feel like someone is flirting with me or hitting on me, I bring up my husband in the conversation.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

she was hitting on you..

I've had women ask me if I was happily married....lol


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Hitting on you.definitely. I would never feel the need to do that. Though, if someone can't take the hint by my ring, I WILL tell them that I am happily married with kuds and plan to stay that way. But, that normally doesn't come up in the first 10 minutes.LOL


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Ladies and Gents

Thats what the people at the office thought also, I was just there for lunch.

Everyone laughed at how oblivious I was. I loved my food.

Only thing I was thinking of was, "I wish I had the lobster bisque"

Maybe next time she takes me out to lunch, I will be a little more observant.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

See women, there you go, the typical male, if you are not naked and throwing yourself on top of us.....we are CLUELESS!!

I can't tell you how many woman came up to me at our 20 year HS reunion and told me they had crushes on me and tried to get me to ask them out when we were in HS, I was completely clueless, I guess you need to hit me upside the head....LOL


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

Excuse the pun

We men need it stated three(3) times

That's why on billboards it says, "Girls, Girls, Girls"


----------



## nightshade (Mar 4, 2009)

Mommybean said:


> Though, if someone can't take the hint by my ring, I WILL tell them that I am happily married with kuds and plan to stay that way.


Yep, this.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> See women, there you go, the typical male, if you are not naked and throwing yourself on top of us.....we are CLUELESS!!
> 
> I can't tell you how many woman came up to me at our 20 year HS reunion and told me they had crushes on me and tried to get me to ask them out when we were in HS, I was completely clueless, I guess you need to hit me upside the head....LOL


I am still clueless. I can't read a women for my life unless she spells it out for me. She really has to.. There is this women that just turned 21 and she is making it obvious she wants me. Yet for me its only been fun flirting. She is a nice girl in all but half my age and of course I have this wife thing going on.. :awink:


----------



## Airee (Aug 16, 2009)

scarletblue said:


> If I feel like someone is flirting with me or hitting on me, I bring up my husband in the conversation.


Agreed...I also think she was letting you knwo she is fully available and perhaps does not have any baggage (explains the never been married)...

G'luck,
A


----------

